# P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures?



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

alright so at idle, my jetta idle drops just a bit, to cause the car to seem like its going to stall. the idle bounces like a fish out of water.
AnY cures or fixes for this problem or DIY do it yourself? or should i just go take it to a mechanic?
all i have on my car is DV and intake and Boost gauge.

IF any has had this problem, let me know what you had to do to fix it.
thanks!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? (1.8Tjettta01)*

16556/P0172 - System Too Rich, Bank 1
Possible Symptoms
* Irregular behaviour 
Possible Causes
* Fuel system
* Excessive fuel pressure
* Leaking or contaminated fuel injectors
* Leaking fuel pressure regulator
* Low fuel pressure or running out of fuel
* Vapor recovery system
* Air leaks after the MAF
* Vacuum leaks
* Improper seated engine oil dipstick
* Stuck EGR valve
* Oil overfill
* Cam timing
* Cylinder compression
* Exhaust leaks before or near HO2Ss. 
have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? (1.8Tjettta01)*

Check for vac leaks. What's your boost gauge read at idle? Other than that, MAF could be bad. CEL on? If so, get it scanned for the codes.


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? ([email protected])*

Can you log A/F?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? (02GTIFREESKIER)*

Well my boost is reading 21 HG and i'm boost'n around 6psi. I guess thats normal? since i just installed the boost gauge. but you tell me. Well anyways, I THINK i know the cause of my problems. My spark plugs where gapped at .40 because they were denso iridiums . I regapped them to .032 and my car's idle stopped jumping like a fish out of water. AND just to be safe, i put fuel injector cleaner in my gas tank. Maybe it was BAD FUEL?? I only put 91. ((The injector cleaner was the one that says safe for O2 sensors and cataylc converters))
So i went to autozone and cleared the check engine code. I'll repost if it comes on again.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? (02GTIFREESKIER)*

I don't know what a/f is, but i do have freeze frame date from the time it did run rich.
760RPM
Load value 3.5%
coolant temp 172F
short term fuel and long term fuel 1 -4.9%
Short and long term fuel 3 100.6%
Fuel system1 CLSD
Fuel system2 N/A
I don't know what any of this stuff means, maybe u guys can tell me more.


----------



## [email protected]itronic.ca (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? (1.8Tjettta01)*

Boost sounds right, adjust your gap to 0.028. 0.040 is WAY too much.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? ([email protected])*

I thought .028 was only for chipped cars??


----------



## 2000APRGTI (Feb 21, 2006)

Your MAF is bad i had the same problem same code limp mode and all change it.. pap-parts.com they have them cheap


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (2000APRGTI)*

heh thats probally it. I know i had lean codes ALL of the time So i cleaned my MAF with electronics cleaner, so far its worked. BUT now its switched to RICH code!! dang MAF! talk about split personality!


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Alright heres what a RUNNING RICH spark plug looks like. 
Dang denso Iridium company for saying .040 gap was good and fuel efficient for my car. I highly doubt they are jetta experts. The plug was wayyy to hot! I'm hoping regapping the spark plugs back to factory .032 gets rid of the CEL p0172. Everything seems to be run'n good..


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? (1.8Tjettta01)*

disconnect your maf and see if that changes anything. could be a bad maf. or a boost leak. one of those things is probably your problem


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_Alright heres what a RUNNING RICH spark plug looks like. 
Dang denso Iridium company for saying .040 gap was good and fuel efficient for my car. I highly doubt they are jetta experts. The plug was wayyy to hot! I'm hoping regapping the spark plugs back to factory .032 gets rid of the CEL p0172. Everything seems to be run'n good..









get rid of denzo plugs all together. get some ngk's


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_heh thats probally it. I know i had lean codes ALL of the time So i cleaned my MAF with electronics cleaner, so far its worked. BUT now its switched to RICH code!! dang MAF! talk about split personality!

mafs are very sensitive. cleaning them usually causes them to act worse. you can buy a cheap one from ecs tuning. its chinese but mine hasnt broken yet.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (ratbox20v)*

dang, and those Iridiums where expensive! Paid alot of money for them. i bought them cause i got suckered into the ad "" say'n iridiums where unique compared to other spark plugs because they resist heat better and meltdown. http://www.densoiridium.com/ as it says on their website, well, if worst comes to worst, i'll probally end up buying another MAF IF it throws another CEL. Its not cheap....either.
thanks ratbox.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

anytime. everyone i know that has used those plugs took them out after a few days. my friends 2000 s4 ran like doo doo with them in.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (ratbox20v)*

heres my plugs from today. you think im running rich. LOL!!!


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Boost sounds right, adjust your gap to 0.028. 0.040 is WAY too much. 
6 psi sounds a little low to me. doest a 1.8t in stock form boost around 9-11 psi?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*

BIGGEE TALLS, those are some richrichrich RICH spark plugs! Let me know if you find out why your spark plugs are like that. Once you've gotten it fixed. mmm k?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? (ratbox20v)*

COULD be MANY reasons why my car isn't boosting high. Who knows? I tried forcing my boost and hitting the gas. and it hit up to 7PSI. it won't go any higher. i guess thats stock for you.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: P0172 system too rich bank 1 , ANY fixes? any cures? (1.8Tjettta01)*

before i was chipped i would hit 11 (aww is 8.7 stock) with the bolt ons i had....


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Note to self... 76 gas sucks, i'm only boosting 4 PSI instead of 8 from SHELL gas!! SHELL gas rules! Vpower!
cheap mass air flow sensor blow, i'll let you guys know how this product works. see if this fixes my system too rich problem.
http://www.autopartswarehouse.....html


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

Ummmm, ok?
The brand of gas you use does not affect your boost. If your only boosting 4psi, you are probably in limp mode. And besides 91oct is 91oct, 93 is 93, 89 is 89. It doesnt matter where it comes from they are all held to the same standards. And v-power, and techron, and all the other additives are just gimmiks.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (02GTIFREESKIER)*

If you say so. Your probally right, but once my gas goes on E, i'm going to fill up on shell again and see if that gets me out of limp mode. I'll let you know within the week.
AND I bet theres a ton of topics why my car is in limp mode..


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Alright as i was going to my college today, i drove real hard, with a lead foot, accelerating like crazy at everystop. i drove to the store hardcore after class, AFTER when i started my Jetta, the check engine light DISAPPEARED!!! NO CEL.
Bizzarre! ALL i did was fill up on 76 gas! maybe it fixed it??? maybe the change of fuel fixed my cel?? ..... :ghost:


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Note i only use 91. 
Alright so, in the past, when i put in Chevron, i got a LEAN CEL, when i put in Shell, i got a RICH CEL. When i put in 76 gas, the code went away?? 
Problem is, my car isn't performing all that well. I must come to the conclusion that is my MAF going bad. In all other posts, it says its the mass air flow sensor. so its final, i'm replacing it. 
If my cel comes on again, i'll let you know.
I hate P0171 system too lean and p0172 system too rich ! with a passion! :angry:


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (02GTIFREESKIER)*

ah! i beg to differ! gasoline stations are different!
my check engine light came on again! Once after filling up with shell gas! and my PSI gauge is bouncing around roughly 22 HG to 10 HG.
when i had 76 gas it was stable at 20HG and the check engine light cleared. 
very strange, but i'll others posted what goes on. 
(((PS, i'm still waiting on the new MAF)))



_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 7:49 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

Most gas in Calif come from the same refinery, with the exception of "I think" Shell, Valerio (?), and ?
Chevron and the likes just add their "mix" into the gas for resale.


----------



## jettaslownlow (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

nah i really ont think so man my car is running rich all the time now. Check my posts an you can see what others think about it but anyway my CEL comes an goes as well as going in an out of limp an i cant for the life of me figure it out...gonna try one more thing an then its goin to the shop. Cause now i cant get my car inspecte








:rantover: that being sai i highly oubt its your gas selections making the CEL come an go


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (jettaslownlow)*

mafs normally cause a lean code. look for boost or vacuum leaks.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Mr vw1990 , I already found the boost leak, you can pretty guess where. Coming from the boost pipe thats shaped like a Y. The pipe traveling to the engine to the intake. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## WE20vMK4 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

I'm keeping my eye on this thread. My car drops idle every now and then but I can't seem to find a vacuum leak. No CEL. Throttle response is more vague now also.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (WE20vMK4)*

MR WE20vMK4, 
try using a different gas station. My idling was bounc'n'dropp'n when i put in shell gas, but when i put in 76 gas it fixed it. give yourself a half-a-tank. Its a different approach. try different stations. Make sure ur car is on E before u fill up.








Maybe European cars are more sensative to the additives in gas?
((optional))
Hit the gas all the way to 6 RPM so your check engine light does come on, heh, thats what i did. accelerate! than you can see what it is.


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

::sighs in dis-belief:: Does what you said make any sense to you? That Y-hose is a breather, and allows excess crankase pressure to be vented. Its not a boost hose at all. That hose goes straight to your TIP without a check valve so how would it hold boost if pressurized? If you do indeed have a boost leak thats not it. I drove to the dealership to get the revision with my breather hose ripped, and it boosted and held 19psi no problem.
Edit:: How did you go from swearing by shell, and hating 76 to loving 76 and swearing off shell? I really think the gas has nothing to do with it.


_Modified by 02GTIFREESKIER at 10:37 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (02GTIFREESKIER)*

Because i spoke too soon i guess. 76 gas station always looked crummy and shell always was shining with tv's and new pumps.. Note the saying " u can't always judge a book by its cover" i feel right into that!
If gas had nothing to do with it, than why did after 2 months having my system too rich go away after filling up at another gas station? it makes no sense. For no aparent reason go away? cel went bye bye? 
anyways, IF anyone takes it to a mechanic, please let this thread know what they had to say about your car. thanks!


----------



## FoHGoR (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but you may want to check to see if your plugs are tight enough. I had the same code and found my #2 coil pack was raised a little. I pushed it down and tightened the plug a little and the code has yet to reappear.
Edit: Just in case someone doesn't understand the relationship between a raised coilpack and the car running rich, I'll explain:
The raised coilpack is causing the car to not fire its plug which causes unburnt gas to be blown through the exhaust into the 02 sensors


_Modified by FoHGoR at 10:39 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

UNbelieveable! i have found the CURE to my system too rich problem! 








Today my engine light was flashing and the car was puttering like "radda radda radda" 
I drove to autozone, bought some lucas, just put this in your gas tank and watch the results in 15mins while you are driving. You can get it at any auto store. AND the Check engine light went away after a o started the car again!! Its the case of "Bad Gas!" 
I want everyone to put that "Lucas Fuel Injector Cleaner" If your idleing is bouncing or CEL is on. 
Note to Everyone: This worked on my Jetta and Hopefully it works on your car too. I put the whole bottle in my tank at half a tank of gas. Use a pen to poke the flapper where you fuel up. If your car has a boost gauge, it should be perfectly at 20HG
This concludes my problem. Have a nice day.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 3:52 PM 1-17-2008_


_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 4:02 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## jettaslownlow (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (jettaslownlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaslownlow* »_









x1000


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh bite me! at least i found something... grrrr


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

Yeah, but read your entire thread. So much non-sense.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (02GTIFREESKIER)*

No kidding, This thread is insane. i take full responsibility.
this is what happens when ur too chicken/busy to go to a mechanic. (like myself). 
personally, they are always busy, you have to wake up early,(first come first serve), they overcharge, They may name a bunch of other problems which don't apply, they usually aren't friendly, you wait hours for your car, its hard to find good mechanic, they charge you for every pity little thing, they argue, and etc...
When all i needed, was fuel injector cleaner. grrrr

(( don't worry i already know theres good mechanics out there and they do a goodjob.)) Just a matter of opinion and i've had bad experiences with mechanics thats all, i do the work myself.

Period.


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

Yep you put a mean bottle of fuel injector cleaner in by yourself.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (02GTIFREESKIER)*

hehe who knew it would be that simple? 
My jetta is now so smooth that i forgot the car was on and stalled it! oops! The idle'n wasnt jerk'n no more! 
I should show steps how to put in fuel injector cleaner.







OH yeah! good old fashioned elbow grease!


----------



## Eviloliv3 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_No kidding, This thread is insane. i take full responsibility.
this is what happens when ur too chicken/busy to go to a mechanic. (like myself). 
personally, *they are always busy*, you have to wake up early,(first come first serve), *they overcharge, They may name a bunch of other problems which don't apply*, they usually aren't friendly, *you wait hours for your car*, its hard to find good mechanic, they charge you for every pity little thing, they argue, and etc...
When all i needed, was fuel injector cleaner. grrrr

(( don't worry i already know theres good mechanics out there and they do a goodjob.)) Just a matter of opinion and i've had bad experiences with mechanics thats all, i do the work myself.

Period.


Busy because if you want it taken care of right, you take it to them.
You pay for knowledge and to have it done for you
They let you know of other problems when they have found the source of your problem, saving you from making extra trips
again, busy since you arent the only person who wants to have their car fixed
my bet is your problems comes back again


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

alright i understand.
ALright we are off TOPIC. no more. only system too rich answers now. thanks. 
IM me for your personal opinions or send me an email.


----------

